# Why do you cube?



## gundamslicer (Jul 3, 2011)

I cube because I like to experiment with mods and cubes to make them perform better rather than time


----------



## cubernya (Jul 3, 2011)

Honestly, I don't have an answer to this question. I just thought one day, heck, lets look up how to solve this damn thing. And now I'm a speedcuber


----------



## Magix (Jul 3, 2011)

Because I want to


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 3, 2011)

why not?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 3, 2011)

Because the doctor said I couldn't.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 3, 2011)

cause it separates me from the other kids at school
i can solve a cube in 20 seconds and they cant 
so im different


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 3, 2011)

It was kinda stressing when I just knew like 10 algs, so I kept doing it and learning new stuff, but it's just not the same..


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 3, 2011)

I needed something that i could do better than any1 else at my school then go on talent quest and win me sum $$$


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cuz it's fun! Cuz nobody I know can do it! Cuz I collect puzzles! Cuz I need something in my hands when I'm bored! Cuz it makes me look like a genius to non-cubers!


----------



## ianography (Jul 3, 2011)

Because I got bored of my Wii? I dunno


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm able to hit on anything that breathes.

Also, it makes me look smarter, so I can be even more snobbish than I'd normally be.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 3, 2011)

I cube because slow solves help ease stress.
I find that it also helps me become more alert and focused when I cube right before a test.
It's great for spatial awareness, eye–hand coordination, color identification, and general mental acuity.
It also helps me to think and work better in 3D CAD space.

Ultimately, I cube because I like to.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought, I wanna be able to do that.
So I started trying. Still can't


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 3, 2011)

I cube with a dream to get a NR one day. 
Since around an year, i just lost seriousness towards studies competely due to personal problems. Since a long time, i was looking for something which i can take seriously in life, which completes me. 2 months back, i found this cube thing. And since then, i m very much addicted to it. 
Lol Thankgod Faz was not born in India


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 3, 2011)

Cause i enjoy it!


----------



## NeutralMau5 (Jul 3, 2011)

fun to show off and also fun to collect. also the community is awesome!!


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2011)

because... I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST! LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 3, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> because... I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST! LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS!


 
So sorry, david woner is already the very best.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 3, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> because... I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST! LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS!


 


TO SOLVE THEM IS MY REAL TEST
TO PRACTICE IS MY CAUSE!


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 3, 2011)

cause I'm a boss.



or at least it makes me seem like one.


----------



## ThePokeCuber21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Its just that awesome


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 3, 2011)

I challenge myself to get better and better times. That is fun i think.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know!!!!!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 3, 2011)

I need something to keep me occupied really... I get bored rather easily....


----------



## tx789 (Jul 3, 2011)

No reason


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 3, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> I cube with a dream to get a NR one day.



Why dream for NR only,why not for WR?

If you aim for less,you wont get anywhere,always think big


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 3, 2011)

Because speedcubing is a society with not that ego people in it. On competition or cube meetings I notice how all cubers have hobbies that most cubers have. That is what I think is so special. Cubing does not band that much, but the people. I made like 50 friendships in 4 competitions and that what keeps me cubing.

Edit: I started because of getting faster LOL


----------



## goflb (Jul 3, 2011)

i started cause my cousin did and i thought it was cool. now its because i need to get that darn thing done under 15 seconds


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Because speedcubing is a society with not that ego people in it. On competition or cube meetings I notice how all cubers have hobbies that most cubers have. That is what I think is so special. Cubing does not band that much, but the people. I made like 50 friendships in 4 competitions and that what keeps me cubing.
> 
> Edit: I started because of getting faster LOL


 
100% right, cubing with others is almost the only reason why i still cube and haven't quit.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 3, 2011)

Because it's fun to learn how to solve new puzzles. Because it makes me look like a genius. Because of the "WTFs". Because it's something I can do whenever, wherever.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

cause i like doing things im decently good at


----------



## izovire (Jul 3, 2011)

Because it's fun... and every solve is different


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 3, 2011)

Because I have no friends and I live in my room that only has a bit of light for me to see the colors of the stickers


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 3, 2011)

because my life depends on it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 4, 2011)

Because ... I honestly don't know



Pandadudex96 said:


> Because I have no friends and I live in my room that only has a bit of light for me to see the colors of the stickers


 


theZcuber said:


> Honestly, I don't have an answer to this question. I just thought one day, heck, lets look up how to solve this damn thing. And now I'm a speedcuber


 


iEnjoyCubing said:


> Because it's fun to learn how to solve new puzzles. Because it makes me look like a genius. Because of the "WTFs". Because it's something I can do whenever, wherever.



I expect these are most speedcubers main reasons


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

Helps temporarily keep my mind free of the other sh*t going on in my life.
It has also become a habit...


----------

